# Travel insurance



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Would like to ask what others do re travel insurance when travelling back to the UK to visit friends and family? 

In the past we always had a multi-trip policy covering us annually for any travel, but now that we're not UK residents, that is unavailable to us. We have our residencia, Spanish driving licences, Spanish car (yes we're driving back, can't afford to fly our pooch with us) and car insurance with Linea Directa who cover us for driving in the UK as well as here. We have health coverage in Spain via S1 forms and that also covers us in the UK as well should it be needed. Hubby has a couple of pre-existing conditions that previous insurer was happy to cover ie nothing major. However, when travelling we obviously need to have decent travel insurance that covers more than just any medical treatment required. I've found a few online, all with glowing reviews - but only from people who've never actually had to make a claim. The less favourable reviews tend to come from those who have had to claim - so I'm rather wary of them. Does anyone have any recommendations? Especially anyone who's ever had to make any sort of claim.

Kind regards and thanks in advance for any pointers.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

smudgy said:


> Would like to ask what others do re travel insurance when travelling back to the UK to visit friends and family?
> 
> In the past we always had a multi-trip policy covering us annually for any travel, but now that we're not UK residents, that is unavailable to us. We have our residencia, Spanish driving licences, Spanish car (yes we're driving back, can't afford to fly our pooch with us) and car insurance with Linea Directa who cover us for driving in the UK as well as here. We have health coverage in Spain via S1 forms and that also covers us in the UK as well should it be needed. Hubby has a couple of pre-existing conditions that previous insurer was happy to cover ie nothing major. However, when travelling we obviously need to have decent travel insurance that covers more than just any medical treatment required. I've found a few online, all with glowing reviews - but only from people who've never actually had to make a claim. The less favourable reviews tend to come from those who have had to claim - so I'm rather wary of them. Does anyone have any recommendations? Especially anyone who's ever had to make any sort of claim.
> 
> Kind regards and thanks in advance for any pointers.


I have annual policies and I live in Spain, mine is with Stay sure. As for claiming each case would be so different to the individual circumstances I wouldn’t make any decisions based on that. Until October and depending on Brexit the EHIC card covers yo in Europe (Spanish EHIC). I have an annual policy from stay-sure three preexisting conditions annual cost worldwide includes USA £132. Thats just lapsed as it’s doubtful I’ll go back to USA.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> I have annual policies and I live in Spain, mine is with Stay sure. As for claiming each case would be so different to the individual circumstances I wouldn’t make any decisions based on that. Until October and depending on Brexit the EHIC card covers yo in Europe (Spanish EHIC). I have an annual policy from stay-sure three preexisting conditions annual cost worldwide includes USA £132. Thats just lapsed as it’s doubtful I’ll go back to USA.


Thank you for the prompt reply. I had actually looked at Staysure first, a couple of weeks ago, (someone else had recommended them) but as soon as I put in that I was resident here in Spain, a little pop-up box appeared, saying that they were not supplying policies at this time for non-UK residents. Something to do with Brexit, but I honestly didn't read in detail what they said - as it appeared to be a non-starter. I've just now gone back and tried again and got through the whole application with nothing saying that they're not giving cover to those living abroad already. Starting to think I dreamt it (but i know i didn't)  So can get that sorted now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a claim through Aviva, only around £350 and it was in my bank account later the same week. Didn't put up my premium the next year either. Don't know if they insure out of UK though.

You are correct to be wary, so many horror stories around. I think of your home is in Spain it is wise to take out insurance for Uk because there could be huge repatriation costs for serious illnesses.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you still have a UK bank account?

I have a Nationwide Flexplus account and I get free worldwide travel insurance, car hire insurance, phone and other stuff on the account.
I asked what would happen when we move to Spain and they said as long as I updated my details with my Spanish address then it still cover us worldwide, including the UK

I think I also have the same with the HSBC but I will close that when we move.

Worth a try or contact your bank to see if they do something similar.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I had a claim through Aviva, only around £350 and it was in my bank account later the same week. Didn't put up my premium the next year either. Don't know if they insure out of UK though.
> 
> You are correct to be wary, so many horror stories around. *I think of your home is in Spain it is wise to take out insurance for Uk because there could be huge repatriation costs for serious illnesses.*


why?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

More important is the fact that OP will be travelling through France. EHICs are accepted BUT a French person is only covered for 70% by the state, with the remainder being paid for, or claimed back from, their insurance policy known as a mutuelle. No insurance policy=no reimbursement. An EHIC only covers the 70%. 

Thankyou BarrieJ I shall check my Nationwide Flexaccount into which some of my money goes each month. I was told very clearly that their travel insurance policy was no longer available to us because we lived abroad. Perhaps it's changed.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Barriej said:


> Do you still have a UK bank account?
> 
> I have a Nationwide Flexplus account and I get free worldwide travel insurance, car hire insurance, phone and other stuff on the account.
> I asked what would happen when we move to Spain and they said as long as I updated my details with my Spanish address then it still cover us worldwide, including the UK
> ...


I'll have to get in touch with Nationwide. We don't have the Flexplus though, only the regular Flexaccount and were told that once we were living abroad we wouldn't be able to use their insurance, which we'd been using as cover for european travel only, (worldwide didn't apply to regular flexaccount) for many years. Thanks for the pointer though, might be worth upgrading to Flexplus, to get the travel cover.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

ccm47 said:


> More important is the fact that OP will be travelling through France. EHICs are accepted BUT a French person is only covered for 70% by the state, with the remainder being paid for, or claimed back from, their insurance policy known as a mutuelle. No insurance policy=no reimbursement. An EHIC only covers the 70%.
> 
> Thankyou BarrieJ I shall check my Nationwide Flexaccount into which some of my money goes each month. I was told very clearly that their travel insurance policy was no longer available to us because we lived abroad. Perhaps it's changed.


Yes, same here, but as BarrieJ has the flexplus, it seems to make a difference so definitely worth checking out. And yes, it was the travelling through France that was worrying us if not covered adequately.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

smudgy said:


> Yes, same here, but as BarrieJ has the flexplus, it seems to make a difference so definitely worth checking out. And yes, it was the travelling through France that was worrying us if not covered adequately.


Ive just checked the website and condition 2 states that it is only for Uk residents BUT I have it on a message from them. It may be because Ive had an account with Nationwide for over 20years.

Or knowing my luck once we have moved they will move the goalposts.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> why?


If their home is in Spain and one of them bed bound for months they would probably wish to be back there. (spinal injuries etc) ambulance transport with medical attendants don't come cheap. Happens a lot with people holidaying in EU and just relying on the EHIC.

From Money Advice Service.org.uk
_Do you still need travel insurance if you have a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC)?

With an EHIC (formerly E111) you get the same level of state-provided medical care as someone who lives in the country you’re visiting. It’s valid in all European Economic Area countries and Switzerland.
The downside is that the local level of care might not be the same as what you’d get in the UK. You’ll also need to pay for part of your bills, if that’s how the local system works.
EHIC won’t cover the costs of repatriation – getting you back home – after a medical emergency on holiday could be very costly.
If you use an EHIC to get medical care, some insurers won’t ask you to pay the excess on your medical claims.
While it’s worth getting an EHIC, it’s not enough on its own. You should still get travel insurance that includes medical and repatriation cover._


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> I would rather be here, better healthcare, better weather, better food, friendlier and more caring people. One would never get local people in UK coming round with food stuffs (normal as well as treats) to encourage one to get better, unless they were particularly close.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Isobella is referring to repatriation from the UK, or other EU country, back to Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

trotter58 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Isobella is referring to repatriation from the UK, or other EU country, back to Spain.


Nope, don't think so because Isobella said:



> From Money Advice Service.org.uk
> Do you still need travel insurance if you have a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC)?
> 
> With an EHIC (formerly E111) you get the same level of state-provided medical care as someone who lives in the country you’re visiting. It’s valid in all European Economic Area countries and Switzerland.
> ...


The inference of this and the other posts is that one might want repatriation to the UK. In addition, travel insurance through a UK bank might also assume that you want to go back to UK.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Isobella is referring to repatriation from the UK, or other EU country, back to Spain.


Yes you are correct, works both ways. Home is where the heart is If I was in Spain and OH was in hospital I would have to pay for accommodation, worry about pets etc, would just be the same if I lived in Spain and OH was stuck in hospital in the Uk.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry - didn't mean to set off such a debate. For clarification, the travel insurance is necessary, should the need arise, for repatriation from UK to Spain - I do not intend to be stuck in blighty because some misfortune befalls one of us and we can't get home (to Spain). Barely a week goes by without a crowdfunding post appearing on my Facebook feed from some poor sod stuck in a foreign country after an accident, with no travel insurance and no means of getting home. Anyway, all sorted now and thanks to all for the helpful suggestions


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

smudgy said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply. I had actually looked at Staysure first, a couple of weeks ago, (someone else had recommended them) but as soon as I put in that I was resident here in Spain, a little pop-up box appeared, saying that they were not supplying policies at this time for non-UK residents. Something to do with Brexit, but I honestly didn't read in detail what they said - as it appeared to be a non-starter. I've just now gone back and tried again and got through the whole application with nothing saying that they're not giving cover to those living abroad already. Starting to think I dreamt it (but i know i didn't)  So can get that sorted now.
> 
> Thanks again!



Staysure expats .... 

https://www.staysure.com/
/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The off-topic discussion is now here https://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1483958-community-spirit.html


----------

